# Funky Jazz



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The sketch for a new piece:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

That sounds very promising. I'd like to hear the rest of it once you develop it. Congratulations! I especially liked your usage of contrasting dynamics throughout the piece; a very nice touch indeed.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Nice groove, man!


----------

